# No MCI Device Open



## LinderP401 (Jul 26, 2003)

I had some major issues with computer and helponthenet techs have advised me that after everything we have done, the best thing for me to do is restore my computer. When I try to restore with discs, I get error "No MCI Device Open" The thread that brought all this about is: 
http://forums.techguy.org/security/426879-pls-check-log-i-have-issues.html

Thanks in advance. I hope it was ok to start new thread in this forum.


----------



## eddie5659 (Mar 19, 2001)

Hiya

Are you still having this problem? If so, as its Windows Me, is the pc a brand name one? What I mean is, is it a Dell, in which you have a Restore disk already installed, or are you just using your orignal disks that you created for restoring?

Or are you just using a retsore point, as mentioned here:

http://www.microsoft.com/windowsME/using/computerhealth/articles/systemrestore.asp

Regards

eddie


----------

